

The age of perception: a $20 trillion dollar per year opportunity - mhurd
http://meanderful.blogspot.com/2015/05/the-age-of-perception-20-trillion.html

======
mhurd
Really not sure how Oxford put DBA in the likely NOT endangered by automation
list.

------
mhurd
Perhaps the Luddites were right. Chop wood. Carry water.

